# Cat adopts ducklings



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

AMAZING Cat Feeding Ducklings DAY 6: AMAZING Cat Feeding Ducklings DAY 6 - YouTube

Theres these 3 baby ducks with no mother, and a mama cat who had just had kittens decided to adopt the ducklings. Its so adorable. This is the 2nd video, 6 days after she took them in. The first video was of her feeding them on day one. Just thought it was cute and wanted to share it, a friend showed it to me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear, This just made me smile and laugh! What a great cat mom! When she kept trying to get the ducklings over to her, was just to funny! And she's so gentle still! Amazing!
Thank You for sharing this!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, sooooo adorable :love2 and appropriate (well _almost_ fitting) for Easter, lol. I laughed a lot like 10cats, too. She's such a patient and persistent mom! 

An example that if fur and feathers can indeed get along, why can't all humans too, huh? Maybe I'm being too idealistic here, lol.

Thanks for linking the vid, BrittyBear! :wink


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

SOOOOO cute! i like how they're ALL snuggled at the end! 

Bon.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is one of the funniest and most adorable things ever.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Truly amazing, thank you for sharing!


----------

